# offshore on an inshore boat catches inshore fish



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

day 1: 

so we leave the inlet around 10am and saw jacks, i hooked into one with the trout rod and got broke off, i was using a white exude with a 3/0 offset hook and 50# test. it broke the braid, but not before i brought it to the surface twice.
we get the baitcaster out and try throwing the same lure, as they wouldnt hit anything else, but the heavy line/rod wont cast a jerk bait more than 15', so i decide to put on a purple diving lure. my cousin jason casts 3 times and hooks up in the middle of the school (the school is about 2 acres of jacks ranging from 15-50#'s). we are in 50' of water. low and behold i see a red color coming to the surface 10 minutes later.








































































Jasons biggest at 38"


then its my turn and i we quickly learn to flank the school of jacks and look in the middle for the yellow/red color of surface water. this is where the reds are cruising. i cast about 8 times and they explode on the lure. i get mine to the boat and shes about 38" too.














































we do this once more and jason gets his second red that is a tiny guy, about 35"















































we chase them out to about 60' and the wind picks up to ripples and we can no longer sight fish them so its time to move on.











Get out to 100' and it lays down again.
its still flat so continue east till 220'
Start trolling 3 ballyhoos and nothing for 30 minutes.
go out to 300' feet and my depthfinder stops reading bottom. go NE for a few more minutes then start turning NW. see 2 free jumping sailfish around 280' on a little rip, go over there and get a knockdown, but no hookup. Make it into 250' and spot some fish getting busted on, then a small 10-15# dolphin jumps and gets my hopes up. nothing.



















We pick up and go in to 90'











find some OKAY bottom and catch some seabass (one big guy) and small snapper on squid.

Jason wants to catch a shark that is near us, but by the time we get rigged up the shark went down and we lost him.
decide to pick up around 7:15pm and go back to the inlet. make it in just as the sun is going down.















DAY 2:

We re-rig the boat for livebaiting and see dave the bait guy at the inlet. pick up 30 baits (as 10a didnt have much on friday) around 7am. clear the inlet and realize its a tourney day and all the boat traffic has made a flat see 2 foot boat chop all the way out to 90'. we cant go much faster than 15mph. we spot some jumping spanish macks, but don't bother as we want the morning dolphiin bite. BUT our plans of drifting 220' were put on hold due to wave chop.
We set up and drift the 90' bar and get a few toothy visitors.

Jason has been wanting to catch a shark (hes from Wisconsin and so any size will do) We get 2 sharks following our drift, then one takes a bait and its game over.
an hour later we get the leader touch.










I convince him he must get the hook out so we actually try but to no avail.
its probably a 6 footer, i dont know the specie though.










































































We finally release him and get another visitor.










im thinking we drifted too far east, the depth finder stopped picking up the bottom, and the wind picked up to 2' chop so with nothing biting we pick up and plan to run closer to 70'.

on our way we see a ship heading south.




















as were running i see a turtle 10' under and a big cobia on its back. stop and relocate him, but the cobe took off.

troll around for a few minutes but not a thing.

get up to the beach and start trolling for kings/grouper. nothing.
see another group of jacks and hook into a couple of them.




















Get back to the inlet and catch 4 snook with some leftover baits.



















end the day around 3pm with a little soak in the cove.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

you guys crushed it!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice job and cool pics. You guys killed it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

insane!!!
Amazing day on the water.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

looks like fun! just bought a battery for the whaler it is going to be a good summer


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Man you're nucking futs Kyle. Awesome trip.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> Man you're nucking futs Kyle. Awesome trip.


ill have an open seat sunday if your crazy enough.
that dang dolphin is pissin me off. it needs to be caught in a gheenoe STAT! i would also settle for a tuna, marlin, wahoo, or other highly pelagic fish


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice report and great action shots  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Crazy! But so were the fish...nice work!


----------

